# Verbindung zur DB lokal



## kokoroko (6. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen

bitte kann jemand mir schnell kurz helfen? (Ich bin neu in java)  Ich versuche mit java auf meine Datenbank lokal(localhost) zu zugreifen und krieg jedesmal Verbindung fehlgeschlagen. Kann man mir sagen was ist falsh ist.
Ich habe XP-pro; Xampp und java5

Vielen Dank


```
package com.geopark.TableData;




import java.sql.*;



public class TableManager 
{
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		try
		{
			Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
		}catch(ClassNotFoundException e)
		{
			System.out.println("kann den Treiber nicht laden!");
		}
		
		
		// Verbindung-Objekt erzeugen und konfiguriern
		
		Connection con = null;
		
		String db = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/blaise";
		String user = "root";
		String pass = " ";
		
		
		try
		{
			con = DriverManager.getConnection(db, user, pass);
		
		
		}catch(SQLException e)
		{
			System.out.println("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen!");
		}

	}
}
```


----------



## Halunken-Joe (6. Jun 2007)

kokoroko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> bitte kann jemand mir schnell kurz helfen? (Ich bin neu in java)  Ich versuche mit java auf meine Datenbank lokal(localhost) zu zugreifen und krieg jedesmal Verbindung fehlgeschlagen. Kann man mir sagen was ist falsh ist.
> I



ich würde immer probieren folgendes zu programmieren:

catch (ClassNotFoundException cnfe) {
     System.out.println ( "Treiber nicht geladen - " + cnfe.getMessage());

und 

catch (SQLException sqle) {
     System.out.println ( "Ursache: Login oder Query fehlerhaft -> "  + sqle.getMessage();

Dann bekommst Du bessere und ausführlichere Fehlermeldungen die Du hier prima posten kannst.


Vielleicht gehst Du noch einen Schritt weiter und baust Dir den connection- und query-String separat zusammen und läßt ihn zusammen mit den anderen Fehlermeldungen im catch ausgeben. Das sollte dann auf jeden Fall zum Erfolg führen.


----------



## kokoroko (6. Jun 2007)

DANKE versuche ich


----------



## HoaX (6. Jun 2007)

wenn dus noch besser machen willst nimmst du cnfe bzw sqle.printStackTrace(). Dann siehst du was die fehlermeldung ist UND woher der aufruf kam wenn das programm mal umfangreicher ist.


----------

